# lurking no more



## dturtleman (Apr 12, 2007)

hi, guys. i've been lurking on the site for, i dunno, maybe six months or so. there are some websites where lurking is a good idea, because the people on the site are rather, i dunno, *intense. *i do tae kwon do, but i don't know if i've made a long term commitment, because judo, and sambo are both available to me within 20 mins from my house, and look interesting. does anyone else have comittment issues? well, here's my first post. (bows)


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the group!
TKD is a great martial art, but sambo is so rare and hard to find.  You may want to check it out and maybe try a class or two.  Sambo and tkd are like night and day, which is great.  That gives you the option of picking one that appeals to your body size, shape, and personal rythems.

AoG


----------



## exile (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi DTM, welcome to MartialTalkit's good to have you with us, and I think you'll find that while the discussions on MT _can_ get rather intense, there's very little of the toxic anger levels and personal attacks that various other martial arts discussion boards have become famous for. It's a very grown-up place, for the most partpeople can and do disagree, and defend their respective positions at length, but there's a basic mutual respect that keeps things pretty civilized. A lot of times, people wind up agreeing to disagree, and that's no small achievement on an internet discussion board these days, eh? 

So far as your commitment issue is concerned... if I were you, I'd go take a look at the judo and sambo schools, sit in on their classes, and see what registers. You won't know, otherwise. And you might well find, from comparing the classes, that TKD really is more your thing. No harm in at least checking the alternatives out, eh?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your first post and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome former lurker...


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 13, 2007)

May I follow Drac 

 very closely in saying Welcome former lurker....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 13, 2007)

Well welcome out of lurkdom! Now you can _really_ enjoy the board! 
 Happy Posting!


----------



## MJS (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Apr 13, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome out of the shadows!!  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 13, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!  I've looked and tried a couple of different styles as I continued with TKD, but in the end...  I found I really enjoyed what I'm doing.  That's just me though...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT. As Jade Tigress said, now it'll really be fun.


----------

